# Seeking Legal jobs in Hong Kong



## CQrecruit (Nov 10, 2010)

Many legal professional go through countless recruiters to land in a preferable job. Those who are not aware there is a online recruitment website that has countless opportunities which major legal firm uses. Type in CQrecruit on Google


----------

